
Ownership in Rust: It’s not my problem - ingve
https://medium.com/@thomascountz/ownership-in-rust-part-1-112036b1126b
======
thomascountz
Some of the inaccuracies of this article are being discussed here:
[https://users.rust-lang.org/t/the-copy-trait-what-does-it-
ac...](https://users.rust-lang.org/t/the-copy-trait-what-does-it-actually-
copy/18730)

